# First cycle wants advice



## Jermaine (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey im jermaine im 19 just started my first cycle

On 50 mg of Drol a day
I am using Liv 52 DS to keep the liver in shape on 4 tabs a day?

Any advice anyone has for me about keeping gains of drol at the end of the cycle or how fast it will ware off

I also have 60 Tab of Novedex XT but have not started using after reading many reviews if anyone has any info on this product please share, would be greatful.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Jermaine* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## unclem (Sep 21, 2010)

op stop the drol your way to young to fuck with that hard a drug. u cant or wont keep no gains from drol. it only lasts as long as u take it and its all water mostly and the gains u make will go when u stop using it. its not safe for u. how long have u been training without a break? no breaks at all? u got enough test on your balls at your age to start gear. start gear when your 25 yrs old like i did. not being a dick but your being dumb using drol alone to begin with. test is best. but u need to stop the drol and try creatine, bcaas, whey protein brother.


----------



## MDR (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm with Unclem here.  19 is too young, and Drol is a terrible first choice, not to mention using it alone.  This is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## TooOld (Sep 21, 2010)

Expect to be on HRT for the rest of your life.


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 21, 2010)

Do some research,and if u did do research u would know enough NOT to start with Drol.Besides ur very young age,what are ur stats,ur diet,how long have u been lifting? There r great guys here to point u in the right direction,where as u don't need gear.....Budy u r way to young for this shit,and I know u don't want to hear this but read up on kids doing juice,and see what can happen. Be smart,and be safe ...........


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 22, 2010)

listen to Unclem, your way too young. Start when your around 25-30 yrs. old.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Jermaine (Sep 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replys,

I respect every answer on here and will take advice, what if i complete my cycle or would you strongly recommend not to?

it does not seem to be having any side effects on me at the moment + will the liv 52 not help?

Please reply thanks


----------



## superted (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck

welcome bro and good choice 

its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride


----------



## unclem (Sep 24, 2010)

i guess if your going to finish then use the liver protector. u can use the other organ protectors also. i dont want u to fuck yourself up, but since your going to finish take some saw palmetto, milk thistle and cranberry extract also. then next time let your own balls work instead of implanted ones. welcome to forums.


----------



## Dath (Sep 25, 2010)

Young man,read up as everyone has said ur to young. Ive been lifting since your age and only now at 30 getting ready to join the darkside. I was 150lbs back then, proper diet,creatine,protein is wht u need to be looking at,im now 193 lbs and look great,but ready to go above 210 so only now am i doing aas,by the way after alot of learning. Good luck man!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> best-regards
> 
> wp


 
World-Pharma! 

Stop being so naughty and irresponsible!

best regards,

Marquis du Gears!


----------



## superted (Sep 25, 2010)

Gotta agree with the folks above to young mate

You can get.so much naturally then when and if u decide upon AAS you will have a.much better base and your first cycle is always gonna be the best, God bless those virgin receptors


----------



## kaufmass (Sep 26, 2010)

way too young, bodybuildings a marathon not a sprint!


----------



## Jermaine (Sep 27, 2010)

*Thanks man*



unclem said:


> i guess if your going to finish then use the liver protector. u can use the other organ protectors also. i dont want u to fuck yourself up, but since your going to finish take some saw palmetto, milk thistle and cranberry extract also. then next time let your own balls work instead of implanted ones. welcome to forums.



Thanks man for the advice where is the best place to get the milk thistle ? I hear alot of cranberry juice is good for you if im right?

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Jermaine (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh also are the table milk thistle just as good?


----------



## ThisIsMrSmith (Sep 27, 2010)

I have used clen with good results so far. Maybe you should start with that. As it is not a steroid you will benefit from your own natural testosterone and Clen will help you to keep the gains.


----------



## ThisIsMrSmith (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh and what about evening primrose oil for liver protection? It was the hype years ago as I started getting involved in this. You dont need this if you use Clen of course, but as I want to start something again (a cycle) I want to know if the money is well spend on evening primrose oil as it is not that cheap ...

Thanks for comments and shared experience on this!


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 28, 2010)

just slow up, and let your young man genes do their thing, the aas will be there. Dont get caught up in the hype or what others perception of you should be. Take your time and lift and eat right. About 30 years old is a good time because your test levels will be lowering and then the aas will have a better affect. Right now you dont have morning wood, you got morning concrete!  relax and take our advice and slow down.


----------

